# Residential Service Question



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

According to NEC 250 250-100 (c), you will need a equipment bonding jumper on supply side of the service. Check 250.66 for conductor size and you'll see you need a #4. I didn't do the fill calc, but I don't think you're going to have room in there. I'm not sure if there is a code that prevents a conduit downsize, mid run, but I'll bet there is.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not here. 

RMC or IMC risers only.

Code is irrelevant...get POCO specs.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Not here.
> 
> RMC or IMC risers only.
> 
> Code is irrelevant...get POCO specs.


Good point. POCOs usually have specs, which must be followed.

Well, maybe not "must", only if you want them to hook up power. :whistling2:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think you defeat the purpose of the mast by changing to flex. Sounds like you'll have to surface mount it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

bigredc222 said:


> I think you defeat the purpose of the mast by changing to flex. Sounds like you'll have to surface mount it.


That is a very good point. I think there wouldn't be enough support for the pull of the service drop.


----------



## newsparkster (Dec 1, 2007)

How much of a bend do ya need, maybe you could just bend whatever offset or kick ya need in the pipe instead of going flex. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

newsparkster said:


> How much of a bend do ya need, maybe you could just bend whatever offset or kick ya need in the pipe instead of going flex. :thumbsup:


This was a month ago I hope he's done by now.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

tahoewire said:


> I'm installing a semi-flush meter main with mast in the wall extending through the roof, I have a engineered rafter above the enclosure,and there is about 2" behind the rafter to the exterior siding. I have 2" rigid through the roof, conductor size is 2/0. Can I transition from the rigid to 1 1/2" metal flex to get behind the engineered rafter. According to my 05 ugly's I can get three 2/0 thhn in 1 1/2" metal flex. Am I missing anything. thanks


Yes. tell us if your service passed inspection.You can't bury service entrance unless it is encased in at least 2"concrete.


----------

